
The Raspberry_Pi website is running on a Pi4 server cluster 72 cores 72GB RAM - apta
https://twitter.com/Mythic_Beasts/status/1143045366675312641
======
imtringued
Hetzner offers 8 core Ryzens that have 60% of the performance of the entire
cluster for 54€/month. Raspberry Pi manufacturers should start getting scared.

Comparing consumer grade hardware to server grade hardware is just stupid.
Server grade ARM chips are roughly in the same price bracket as servers grade
x86 chips.

